# Stop masturbating.



## Sike25 (Apr 30, 2012)

Idk how the mods are gonna feel but this actually really helped me. Its this thing called nofap where you pretty much just stop watching porn and masturbating. It seems strange but my headspace gets a lot clearer and I don't feel nearly as bad. This isn't a cure obviously but people are trying this all the time, dp'd or not and a lot of people notice that things seem a lot clearer when theyve stopped for a couple weeks. AGAIN this is not a cure but it helped me so I thought id let you guys know.

No porn and no masturbating, simple as that.


----------



## missjess (Jun 1, 2012)

I masturbate 3 times a day at least will I get clear ?

Bahahahahahahaha


----------



## Guest (Jan 24, 2014)

SolomonOrlando said:


> This is part of a sub-reddit called _NoFap_, for anyone interested.


I visit r/Nofap everyday!!


----------



## Guest (Jan 24, 2014)

My problem with this is, would the same people recommend not having sex for a few weeks? Depending on context there isn't much of a difference between the two.


----------



## missjess (Jun 1, 2012)

Masturbation and sexual intercourse have absolutely nothing to do with dp haha


----------



## Sike25 (Apr 30, 2012)

missjess said:


> Masturbation and sexual intercourse have absolutely nothing to do with dp haha


It's not specific to dp! Haha a lot of people with social anxiety do this or people just looking to better themselves. And don't sit here and tell me masturbating makes your life better. Maybe for 10 seconds of joy then your right back in reality.

Edit: it's also just masturbation. Guys with Ed will stop masturbating because so sex is better. Sex is good for you!


----------



## Sike25 (Apr 30, 2012)

Antimony said:


> My problem with this is, would the same people recommend not having sex for a few weeks? Depending on context there isn't much of a difference between the two.


Sex is an act of bringing pleasure to you and someone else that starts with social interaction, foreplay and sex.

Masturbation is you watching some hung guy banging a pornstars brain out while you touch yourself to it.

You see the difference? Plus you don't have anything to lose. It's not like your gonna be on your death bed wishing you jacked off one last time lol


----------



## Guest (Jan 24, 2014)

Sike25 said:


> Sex is an act of bringing pleasure to you and someone else that starts with social interaction, foreplay and sex.
> 
> Masturbation is you watching some hung guy banging a pornstars brain out while you touch yourself to it.
> 
> You see the difference? Plus you don't have anything to lose. It's not like your gonna be on your death bed wishing you jacked off one last time lol


I doubt the body overly cares if sex is with another person or whether that other person is even enjoying it. What you're implying is that people shouldn't have any sexual pleasure if they can't find someone to have sex with. This is on the basis that having sex with another person is healthier do to social interaction, but what if a person already has a healthy and active social life?

Masturbation should not be used in place of socializing or finding a partner, but on it's own there is nothing inherently unhealthy about masturbating. The only reason people should stop is because it's somehow interfering in their lives. And a lot of things about masturbation being unhealthy are just left over from centuries of religious fear mongering.

Masturbating is not inherently bad, but having sex with another person is better purely because of the social aspect.


----------



## Guest (Jan 24, 2014)

Antimony said:


> My problem with this is, would the same people recommend not having sex for a few weeks? Depending on context there isn't much of a difference between the two.





Sike25 said:


> Sex is an act of bringing pleasure to you and someone else that starts with social interaction, foreplay and sex.
> 
> Masturbation is you watching some hung guy banging a pornstars brain out while you touch yourself to it.
> 
> You see the difference? Plus you don't have anything to lose. It's not like your gonna be on your death bed wishing you jacked off one last time lol


This. Sex is okay during Nofap


----------



## Sike25 (Apr 30, 2012)

Antimony said:


> I doubt the body overly cares if sex is with another person or whether that other person is even enjoying it. What you're implying is that people shouldn't have any sexual pleasure if they can't find someone to have sex with. This is on the basis that having sex with another person is healthier do to social interaction, but what if a person already has a healthy and active social life?
> 
> Masturbation should not be used in place of socializing or finding a partner, but on it's own there is nothing inherently unhealthy about masturbating. The only reason people should stop is because it's somehow interfering in their lives. And a lot of things about masturbation being unhealthy are just left over from centuries of religious fear mongering.
> 
> Masturbating is not inherently bad, but having sex with another person is better purely because of the social aspect.


If you masturbate once a day, their is a good chance stopping would help you out a bit.

Go to the subreddit that Solomon linked. It's pretty legit


----------



## Guest (Jan 24, 2014)

Sike25 said:


> If you masturbate once a day, their is a good chance stopping would help you out a bit.
> 
> Go to the subreddit that Solomon linked. It's pretty legit


I don't have any issues with self control, masturbation isn't interfering with my life in any way because I do have self control. I don't have an addiction to porn or masturbating, and if I want to test my dedication then I'll do something more useful then not masturbating for 3 months. You can get the moral boost by dedicating yourself to learning a new skill for 3 months, and in the end actually have something to show for it.

The only people this will help are those who actually have an issue involving masturbation; it's not bad in and of it's self.

Seriously, half of threads sounded like vegetarians talking about all those poor ignorant souls who still eat meat.


----------



## Guest (Jan 24, 2014)

Antimony said:


> The only people this will help are those who actually have an issue involving masturbation; it's not bad in and of it's self.


I'm a 22 yr old virgin with hella social anxiety. Im not addicted to masturbation, the truth is I feel better when I don't fap. Less emotional numbness


----------



## Guest (Jan 24, 2014)

seafoam mellow said:


> I'm a 22 yr old virgin with hella social anxiety. Im not addicted to masturbation, the truth is I feel better when I don't fap. Less emo


You don't have to stop completely, just do it in moderation. 3+ times a day is excessive, which is what I used to do, but I realized I wasn't doing it because I wanted to, but because I was bored. I cut back to once a day and then only if I actually want to.

I guarantee that if you masturbate in a reasonable way, then it will only benefit you.


----------



## Guest (Jan 24, 2014)

* Less emotional numbness. I dunno how I said "emo" lol.

But yeah, I don't even care for doing it once a day anymore.

Truth is I don't want to use porn or masturbating to compensate for not having a girlfriend anymore.

A great quote Ive learned from r/Nofap "If you think the only thing keeping you from a healthy sex life is finding a nice girl, and fapping is for now, you're lying to yourself".


----------



## Guest (Jan 24, 2014)

seafoam mellow said:


> * Less emotional numbness. I dunno how I said "emo" lol.
> 
> But yeah, I don't even care for doing it once a day anymore.
> 
> ...


You can do both, it just take responsibility and self control.

Fapping isn't stopping you from getting a girlfriend, and sex shouldn't be your main motivator in finding a partner. I bet your social anxiety is holding you back waaaaaaaaay more than masturbating.


----------



## Sike25 (Apr 30, 2012)

Antimony said:


> You don't have to stop completely, just do it in moderation. 3+ times a day is excessive, which is what I used to do, but I realized I wasn't doing it because I wanted to, but because I was bored. I cut back to once a day and then only if I actually want to.
> 
> I guarantee that if you masturbate in a reasonable way, then it will only benefit you.


I'm not trying to argue haha if it works great if not then still great. I'd just try it before you come to any conclusions. You'd be suprised.


----------



## Patrick91 (Oct 7, 2010)

I cant,i wont.This is my life!


----------



## missjess (Jun 1, 2012)

Sike25 said:


> Sex is an act of bringing pleasure to you and someone else that starts with social interaction, foreplay and sex.
> Masturbation is you watching some hung guy banging a pornstars brain out while you touch yourself to it.
> You see the difference? Plus you don't have anything to lose. It's not like your gonna be on your death bed wishing you jacked off one last time lol


Well no matter I enjoy both acts very much  hahahaha


----------



## Ivan Hawk (Jan 22, 2010)

Antimony said:


> My problem with this is, would the same people recommend not having sex for a few weeks? Depending on context there isn't much of a difference between the two.


Sex with a partner (especially one you love) has very different health effects compared to death grip pr0n playlist masturbation.

Fun note: One study suggested vaginal absorption of semen can be an antidepressant. (who would have ever known ever...)

http://blogs.scientificamerican.com/bering-in-mind/2010/09/22/an-ode-to-the-many-evolved-virtues-of-human-semen/

In Chinese Medicine, Qigong holds a focus on "Jing" - sexual energy (libido) that dissipates with ejaculation so masturbation for anyone is considered "energy suicide." Partner sex compensates for the loss and trades the energy between one another. Not sure about orgies though...



seafoam mellow said:


> I'm a 22 yr old virgin with hella social anxiety. Im not addicted to masturbation, the truth is I feel better when I don't fap. Less emotional numbness


Honestly, the science behind the benefits from significant reduction of masturbation is seriously growing lately. I personally feel a boost from it as well. Almost like energy in every aspect of the body is affected by excess masturbation. Think about it, people are mentally spoiled by all the crazy amounts of free instant access porn available to stream. Was the average sex hotter and more efficient before all the porn? Hands down betting that answer is one major high libido Yes.

Tens of thousands (possibly way more) of NoFap communities can attest that significant reduction of masturbation reduces anxiety -- and thus anxiety that often worsens DP.


----------



## missjess (Jun 1, 2012)

hightimer said:


> As I am sure everyone does. But *nofap* has its merits. When you masturbate you release dopamine, which gives you a satisfying feeling. but repeated masturbation, and even sex, can decrease dopamine sensitivity in the same way marijuana can as well. after time it can make you lazier, more depressed, more unmotivated...etc. is wacking it once every couple days gonna hurt? I doubt it. Multiple times daily? Most likely.


Oh shit ...perhaps I'm masturbaring too much then  and it's contributing to my demotivating ?? Lol


----------



## Sike25 (Apr 30, 2012)

missjess said:


> Oh shit ...perhaps I'm masturbaring too much then  and it's contributing to my demotivating ?? Lol


I mean it could be.

I'm on day 5 and granted the constant boners in class and squirming because I'm horny, I feel pretty good. And that's not even the best. You begin to feel the full affect around 2 weeks and even more after that.


----------



## missjess (Jun 1, 2012)

I actually went without masturbation or sex for 40 days the only thing that did was increase my sensitivity and threshold and when I finally did it I only took a few seconds to organs I'm hahahaha

Ok perhaps that was a little too personal for dpselfhelp


----------



## Sike25 (Apr 30, 2012)

missjess said:


> I actually went without masturbation or sex for 40 days the only thing that did was increase my sensitivity and threshold and when I finally did it I only took a few seconds to organs I'm hahahaha
> 
> Ok perhaps that was a little too personal for dpselfhelp


I don't think anyone will complain  Haha

And it's literally no porn, no touching yourself what so ever, not masturbating even if you don't orgasm it still counts.

It is fuckin difficult.


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2014)

I've actually heard someone that recovered from DP doing Nofap, but they were at like 100+ days.


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2014)

Every time I see this thread title pop up (no pun intended), I click to moderator it. Every time. Totally harmless, natural discussion.

NoFap is a new term I've learned too. Enjoy NoFap, people. Or FapAway? (Anti-term, haha)


----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2014)

Huggy Bear said:


> Just watch out that the stuff doesn't come out of your ears after 10 days...


Going 10 days isn't hard at all if you set your mind to it


----------

